# 240sx v. 180sx



## fmi20 (Mar 2, 2003)

is there a difference i thought there was but im not sure


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

I can't give you ALL of the differences, but I think the 240 is the US version of Japan's 180. I think they're the same car, but with different motors. I'm sure someone else can tell you more differences.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

US 240 SX - 2.4L KA24DE
JP 180 SX (to be later called Silvia) - 1.8L CA18DET (upgraded to SR20DET with the name change to Silvia)


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

??? doesn't the 180sx look a little different??? LOL. The 180sx looks more like the 240sx fastback in a way. It doesn't look like the 95-98 240sx. Different engine too. I think the 180sx might be a better drifter.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *US 240 SX - 2.4L KA24DE
> JP 180 SX (to be later called Silvia) - 1.8L CA18DET (upgraded to SR20DET with the name change to Silvia) *


actually....

USDM 240SX came with the KA24E and KA24DE. 

and the 180SX is a TOTALLY different and separate car from the Silvia. the 180SX never "changed" or was "renamed" the Silvia. two different cars. 180SX is FB style while all the Silvias are coupe style.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

japan spec s13 silvia with a 2.4 liter ka24de replacing the sr20 series 2.0 liter engines, and the pop-up headlights of the 180sx replacing the projector beams of the silvia, became the 240sx coupe in the states; rps13 180sx with the 2.4 became the 240sx fastback. in japan they've always kept the silvia and 180sx separate, but in the states both were called 240sx (and were identical from the doors forward). japan spec cars had only sr20de series 2.0 liters, in turbo and n/a form. by 1989, 180sx was a misnomer, as the japan-spec rps13 was always equipped with the sr20s. us spec cars only had the n/a 2.4 liter

it's worth noting that while the silvia/240sx coupe went on to the s14 series in 1993-94 (and became identical in appearance), the 180sx soldiered on for several more years on the same rps13 body in japan, long after the 240sx fastback was discontinued here. the 180sx fastback still had enough die-hard fans into the late '90s to warrant production, but i don't think they evolved it into the s14 or s15 series

one more point: the 240sx convertible appeared to be a us-only model, i think they were converted by sca (?) in southern california and weren't sent back to japan (rains a lot back there). at least, i've never seen pop-top silvias mentioned in japan

Lurker Above


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

> it's worth noting that while the silvia/240sx coupe went on to the s14 series in 1993-94


are you talking about the USDM model? because the S14 didn't begin until '95 and '96, then the S14A (A for after) in '97-'98.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Lurker Above said:


> *japan spec s13 silvia with a 2.4 liter ka24de replacing the sr20 series 2.0 liter engines, and the pop-up headlights of the 180sx replacing the projector beams of the silvia, became the 240sx coupe in the states; rps13 180sx with the 2.4 became the 240sx fastback. in japan they've always kept the silvia and 180sx separate, but in the states both were called 240sx (and were identical from the doors forward). japan spec cars had only sr20de series 2.0 liters, in turbo and n/a form. by 1989, 180sx was a misnomer, as the japan-spec rps13 was always equipped with the sr20s. us spec cars only had the n/a 2.4 liter
> 
> it's worth noting that while the silvia/240sx coupe went on to the s14 series in 1993-94 (and became identical in appearance), the 180sx soldiered on for several more years on the same rps13 body in japan, long after the 240sx fastback was discontinued there. the 180sx fastback still had enough die-hard fans into the late '90s to warrant production, but i don't think they evolved it into the s14 or s15 series
> 
> ...


WTF???????

Nothing "became" or "replaced" anything between US and Japan. Nissan had two separate markets: JDM and USDM. One did not adopt from the other.

ALL Silvias ever made in history were JDM coupes with fixed lights. ALL 180SX's ever made in history were JDM fastbacks with popup headlights. 180SX and Silvia never existed in the US. ALL USDM S13 240SX's had popup headlights. ALL USDM 240SX's had the KA engine. No JDM Silvias or 180SX's used the KA engine. In the chassis codes, R stands for fastback/hatchback, S stands for S-chassis, P stands for SR20DET, M stands for KA24DE, H stands for KA24E. 

S13: 88-90 JDM Silvia w/ CA18DE(T)
89-90 USDM 240SX w/ KA24E, 180SX-style front, Silvia-style rear

RS13: 89-90 JDM 180SX w/ CA18DE(T) 
RHS13: 89-90 USDM 240SX w/ KA24E, 180SX front and rear 

PS13: 91-93 JDM Silvia w/ SR20DE(T) 
MS13: 91-94 USDM 240SX coupe w/ KA24DE, 180SX front, Silvia rear

RPS13: 91-98 JDM 180SX w/ SR20DE(T) 
RMS13: 91-94 USDM 240SX fastback w/ KA24DE, 180SX front + rear

S14: 94-98 JDM Silvia w/ SR20DE(T)
95-98 USDM 240SX w/ KA24DE

S15: 99+ JDM Silvia w/ SR20DE(T) 

Note: '94 USDM 240SX was available as automatic convertible only w/ KA24DE, 180SX front

Yes i know the S13 chassis series can be confusing.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

basically the 180SX is the S13 hatchback and the Silvia has the notchback rear with open headlights we didn't get at all. during the S14's the only difference is the engine


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

180sx(japan) is the same thing as 89-94 240sx fastback(usa) the ca18det/sr20det was changed to ka24e/ka24de

silvia s13(japan) is the same thing as 89-94 240sx coupe(usa) without the sr20det and the head lights. instead, pop up headlights were on it.

95-98 silvia s14(japan) is the same thing as 95-98 240sx(usa) 95-96 240sx/silvia s14 had a zenki front end and the 97-98 had a kouki front end

99+ silvias are silvia s15 and are not available in the usa

hopefulyl that clears some things up


----------

